# اهمية الحوار



## treaz (22 مارس 2011)

_*اهمية الحوار *_
_*كتب احد الاباء *_

_*+ الحوار :-*_
_*...هو تعبير عن الحب والاحترام والتقدير للاخر وعن رقى العلاقات الانسانية *_
_*وهو مجال للمشاركة الفكرية و هو يجدد كيان الانسان ويفجر قدراتة الابداعية *_
_*فيصبح محبا اجتماعيا مجددا ومبدعا *_

_*+اهمية الحوار بين المخطوبين والمتزوجين :-*_
_*1-تعبير عن الافكار وعن المشاعر وخاصة الحب *_
_*2-مجال للتفكير فيما يقولة الاخر *_
_*3-مجال للايضاح وتحديد ما يفكر فية الانسان بصورة واضحة *_
_*4-مجال للتخفيف والتنفيس من الضغط العصبى *_
_*5-مجال لعلاج الاخطاء وتغيير السلوك عن طريق الاقناع *_

_*+ نراعى اثناء الحوار *_
_*1-بلورة الفكرة او المفهوم الذى تريد ان تعبر عنة بصورة واضحة ومحددة*_
_*2-اختر الكلمات المناسبة التى تعبر بها عن فكرتك *_
_*3- لا تأخذ وقتا طويلا عند التعبير عن فكرتك *_
_*4-راعى الا تكرر الكلام *_
_*5-لا تنسى شروط الحوار الفعال *_

_*+ شروط الحوار الفعال :-*_
_*- الحب : لا اقدر ان اقيم حوار فعال وانفتح على الاخر ان لم اكن احب من احاورة *_
_*- التواضع :-الحوار الفعال لا ياتى مع جو من الغرور كان اعتقد انى اكثر معرفة *_
_*-التكافو :- احترام كل طرف لنظيرة و عدم فرض راى على الاخرين *_
_*-الثقة بالنفس : - مما يساعد الشخص على التفاعل وعدم الهروب *_
_*-الحرية :- مما يساعد الشخص على ان يفصح عن راية دون خوف *_

_*+ غياب الحوار يسبب :-*_
_*1-احادية الراى - دكتاتورية - *_
_*2-انعدام وفقد التواصل والحب بين افراد الاسرة *_
_*3-العزلة *_
_*4- الغاء الاخر والهامشية *_
_*5-توقف النمو والتطور للافضل *_
_*6-السلبية واللامبالاة *_
_*7- التمرد والانفصال عن الاسرة *_

_*+ يفشل الحوار عند :- *_
_*1-الغضب والانفعال *_
_*2- جرح مشاعر الاخر *_
_*3-التجريح والهجوم على الشخص او على افكارة *_

_*4-الصمت والتجاهل *_
_*5-عدم احترام راى الاخر *_
_*6-عدم اختيار الوقت المناسب للحوار *_

_*7- عدم الامانة والصدق فى الحوار *_
_*8- مقاطعة الاخر فى الكلام والثرثرة والاستطالة *_
_*9-عدم القدرة على التعبير عن افكارى *_
_*10-الحوار بهدف استغلال الاخر*_
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا توتا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## treaz (22 مارس 2011)

مرررررررسى بجد يا روزى على تشجيعك


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا
للموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل ومهم
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2011)

جميل  

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Samir poet (26 مايو 2011)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*​


----------

